# 2466WX Tender



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Here it is in sad shape.
Using the referenc chart in the info thread, this tender was supplied with the 224, 1666, 675 and 2025.











The trucks took some abuse, Staple ends that are held in with the horseshoe clamps.










LOOK at the mold. Time to clean. I have never seen one so bad.










The mechanism.



















Cleaned


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks better cleaned.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Good news*

I have never seen perfect screw holes in a tender. EVery time I do the are split. All four are good.










Then tested. All I did was oil one end and spinn a few times by hand, The relay didn't work the first try so I jumped the motor and it does work, No squeeks but the lube could be all the unseen mold.

The connections to test the motor and bypass the relay.










Oh! paper cover.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You better wear a self contained mask with an oxygen bottle while your cleaning that.

No wasps nests?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I haven't found anything living, except mold.

The tender lettering is interesting silver colored. The pictures may make it look white.










The bent axle got fixed.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*More Exposure and playing with trucks*

I cleaned the frame. I have a plain picture for id purposes. The holes make it unique.










The trucks got repaired.











I removed an end from a scrap truck and use pliers to get it on.
I fiiled lightly on the frame and drilled two starter holes on each end of the side bar. The frame had a little spread to it. This helped with the pressing in. Once it, it was snug.



















Last clean the motor. This armature I don't think has a support on the inner side of the whistle just the outer. 
With some oil no squeeks.










The field does not come off in this model. ALso I never got the whistle apart. It also had rivets. It sound great. 
Next I have to check the relay.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*The Premier!*


----------



## Wabashbud (Jun 25, 2010)

Boy, am I jealous. I have a 1666 with the 2466T tender and a 224 without. I just love the sound that whistle makes. Great job T-Man.

Bud


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Thank You! It was a great find. That is a metal whistlebox. All it needed was cleaning, two axles and center plate with coupler. Plus the handy work to straighten the trucks. I have spares but hey they work now.!
I dislike the ebay prices. Whistle tenders are in demand so they are on my list.
This thread will make a good future reference too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Sounds good.

Did you toss the bent axle in the garbage?

WHAT........NO EPOXY USED?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No Ed, he hammered it straight.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> No Ed, he hammered it straight.



It sure looks like it.

I wonder if it will wobble?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

Woo Woo! Whistle sounds great. Nice fix-it work on the trucks!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

big ed said:


> It sure looks like it.
> 
> I wonder if it will wobble?


I don't think so ED.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

But now the axle is (was) stressed and could cause a major derailment on the RR if it breaks.

Get your cranes ready.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Ed you should know being a transport engineer, that steel bends. Hold a half inch plate in your hands and you think that it is heavy and stiff. Just load a plate the size of a flat bed and watch it bend.

Cranes I got.

I am currently do a mold growth experiment. It is slowly coming back from the recesses of the shell on the inside. I am using some paint remover now. I hope I don't create a mutant strain. 

Normally with mold on plastic I just paint the part. SInce it is on the interior I have this option.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I switched out the rear truck until I get the correct pan and knuckle. SO A little road test with some soldering stil on the list. The shell has no growths. I hope it is mold free.:thumbsup:


----------

